# Lungworm preventatives



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

What ones do you use, or know are available in the UK. My vet was asking the other day, and I need to know. 

At the moment Harvey has an injection annually, and is covered until April, but I will need to maintain the "treatments", and our vet is only able to access info of what DEFRA require for the PETS scheme. She has had many people asking what is best. 

I said I would ask my bible


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

We're using Milbemax.  Although my vet made my head hurt as she gave me advocate as well as Milbemax and it cost me 30 quid for 3 months worth and i think that's a LOT for worming treatment. So i may just stick to the Milbemax in future as i don't see the point in fleaing a dog if it doesn't have fleas.

Apparently... it's black slugs that carry the lungworm whatsit. Our slugs are all green in our garden but i'm not willing to risk it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2010)

Advocate is the only treatment once they have lung worm but preventatives are Panacur and Milbemax as far as I know


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

rona said:


> Advocate is the only treatment once they have lung worm but preventatives are Panacur and Milbemax as far as I know


My vet could have probably talked me into buying everything they sold... i was so confused by what she was saying


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Probably not vet approved but totally natural
Diatomaceous Earth


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

I think its actually Advocate that is the only 'licensed' preventative - Panacur can be given after the fact to cure it and in a specific dosage rather than the usual dose for intestinal worms.

I didn't think that milbemax was licensed for lungworm though? thats why the vets give you the advocate - but as it doesnt cover tapeworm, they have to recommend using another wormer such as drontal or milbemax still for the tapeworm.

This is a good site to search the drugs and it gives you their usage/dosage etc: NOAH Compendium of Animal Medicines: Overview - Welcome

Personally I don't use anything - and if I was worried I could have a stool sample checked to see before using anything - but I know you will need to for getting back into the country, so drugs is your only choice!


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

katiefranke said:


> I think its actually Advocate that is the only 'licensed' preventative


Sure is. I use that for flea prevention and the vet said that it does lungworm as well as I was worried as he'd gotten into a habit of trying to eat snails!


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2010)

Amy&Ted said:


> We're using Milbemax.  Although my vet made my head hurt as she gave me advocate as well as Milbemax and it cost me 30 quid for 3 months worth and i think that's a LOT for worming treatment. So i may just stick to the Milbemax in future as i don't see the point in fleaing a dog if it doesn't have fleas.
> 
> Apparently... it's black slugs that carry the lungworm whatsit. Our slugs are all green in our garden but i'm not willing to risk it.


I use milbemax for worms (including lung) and then flea-ing natural yoghurt and garlic, the natural yoghurt is good for them and the garlic comes out in their coats and repels fleas!! Mega cheap, and I do the fleaing every 1-2 months. Completely natural so no chemicals!! x


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

my vet says panacure prevents lungworm


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

Just looking at the instructions - looks like panacur would do it, but is licensed to 'treat' rather than 'prevent'. My understanding of all wormers is that none of them can actually prevent anyway - they all just treat what is there and get rid...until the next time.

However, Advoacte somehow say they prevent, so must work in a different way?

This is what the* panacur *label says:



> A broad-spectrum anthelmintic for the *treatment* of domestic dogs and cats *infected* with immature and mature stages of roundworms of the gastro-intestinal and *respiratory* tracts.


But it appears you do have to dose differently if you want to control lungworm:


> For control of lungworm Oslerus (Filaroides) osleri in dogs administer 50mg fenbendazole per 1kg (2.2lbs) bodyweight, daily for 7 consecutive days. A repeated course of treatment may be required in some cases.


As opposed to this as the normal does: "Administer 100mg fenbenbazole per 1 kg (2.2 lbs) bodyweight as a single dose...Routine treatment of adult animals with minimal exposure to infection is advisable 2 to 4 times per year."

*Granofen*, by Virbac, also seems to work in the same way as panacur as it is the same active ingredient of fenbendazole:
http://www.noahcompendium.co.uk/Virbac_Limited/Granofen_Wormer_for_Dogs_and_Cats/-35052.html

FYI for anyone using *Milbemax* - it appears it cannot actually prevent or fully treat lungworm? This is what its product details say:
"Angiostrongylus vasorum (reduction of the level of infection; see specific treatment schedule under dosage and administration)."
http://www.noahcompendium.co.uk/Nov...Puppies_Milbemax_Tablets_for_Dogs/-51505.html

Panacur and Milbemax seem to state two different forms of lungworm though...not sure what this means though...: *Oslerus (Filaroides) osleri *and *Angiostrongylus vasorum*...


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

sue&harvey said:


> What ones do you use, or know are available in the UK. My vet was asking the other day, and I need to know.
> 
> At the moment Harvey has an injection annually, and is covered until April, but I will need to maintain the "treatments", and our vet is only able to access info of what DEFRA require for the PETS scheme. She has had many people asking what is best.
> 
> I said I would ask my bible


Can I ask how much you pay for the jab? And is it just for lung worm?


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for all the reply's I will try and answer all of you. The PET's scheme doen not require any form of prevention or treatment for lungworm. Only ring, tape worm, fleas and ticks, so this is purely research for me and some knowledge for my vet. 

The injection cost 30 and lasts a year although there is some controversy on it's effectiveness compared to tablets and spot ons. The tablets here cost 45 for 6 moths and all the spot ons are about the same as the UK. 

It is my understanding that if a dog is affected by lungworm, as long as treatments are maintained the worm is not able to grow. So a dog can have lungworm, but if the correct preventative meds are used it does not die, but lays domant. If treatment is stopped then it will begin to grow then affect the dog. 

I could be totally wrong, but that how I understand it.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

We just use Advocate


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

It would be worth checking the actual lungworm that is covered by your annual injection, because there is more than one. The problem one found in the UK is Angiostrongylus vasorum.

At the moment, the only wormer licenced as a preventative is Advocate, although I believe Milbemax and panacur can be used in the treatment of lungworm, but in much higher doses than a normal worming routine, so normal regular worming with these products would not treat them.


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

Some interesting info on lungworm and its lifecycle...
Merck Veterinary Manual

Interesting to note that it says the forms that affect dogs are rarely severe or fatal...?

It also talks about the different active ingredients/drugs that can treat/prevent it.


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

The only one I can fond any info on is Dirofilaria immitus, which is also mentioned in the article katiefranke. Very confused now :confused1:


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2010)

sue&harvey said:


> The only one I can fond any info on is Dirofilaria immitus, which is also mentioned in the article katiefranke. Very confused now :confused1:


That's because it is also known as French heartworm 
http://www.ivis.org/advances/Parasit_Bowman/conboy_angiostrongylosis/ivis.pdf


----------



## delightfuldior (Jul 15, 2010)

katiefranke said:


> I think its actually Advocate that is the only 'licensed' preventative - Panacur can be given after the fact to cure it and in a specific dosage rather than the usual dose for intestinal worms.
> 
> I didn't think that milbemax was licensed for lungworm though? thats why the vets give you the advocate - but as it doesnt cover tapeworm, they have to recommend using another wormer such as drontal or milbemax still for the tapeworm.
> 
> ...


I researched all of the above so during the warm summer months I give mine Advocate spot on monthly for the lungworm and other worms... and Milbemax quarterly for the tapeworm. I also researched that its good to give ya animals a break during the cold winter months as its highly unlikely fleas are about (although not impossible) so worming isnt necessary, I also found out that the lungworm does survive cold freezing months but it buries itself very deep in the ground so doesnt pass onto other animals, slugs etc..

correct me if I am wrong but I looked into this for some time and have followed this regime last year and will be doing the same this year and so on.:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2010)

delightfuldior said:


> I researched all of the above so during the warm summer months I give mine Advocate spot on monthly for the lungworm and other worms... and Milbemax quarterly for the tapeworm. I also researched that its good to give ya animals a break during the cold winter months as its highly unlikely fleas are about (although not impossible) so worming isnt necessary, I also found out that the lungworm does survive cold freezing months but it buries itself very deep in the ground so doesnt pass onto other animals, slugs etc..
> 
> correct me if I am wrong but I looked into this for some time and have followed this regime last year and will be doing the same this year and so on.:thumbup:


Don't slugs (which is the main source of infection to dogs) come out more when it's wet?
I know that if it's very cold they wouldn't be about, but most of our winters aren't that cold


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

rona said:


> That's because it is also known as French heartworm
> http://www.ivis.org/advances/Parasit_Bowman/conboy_angiostrongylosis/ivis.pdf


Looks like he won't be covered for the ones in the UK then, but will double check that one. The most common cause of infection here is the Mozzy's.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2010)

sue&harvey said:


> Looks like he won't be covered for the ones in the UK then, but will double check that one. The most common cause of infection here is the Mozzy's.


That's where the confusion is, what we call lung worm isn't actually lung worm.
We don't get that here yet I don't think


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

sue&harvey said:


> The only one I can fond any info on is Dirofilaria immitus, which is also mentioned in the article katiefranke. Very confused now :confused1:


Dirofilaria immitus is heartworm, as in the one from mozzies (like they have in the US). We dont have that in the UK.

Lungworm is also known as french heartworm - but this is not the same as the above as it is carried by slugs and snails.

Its all a bit confusing as Advocate actually says it prevents/treats heartworm (not french heartworm/lungworm)...??


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

:crazy: Ok really confused now 

So French Heartworm is Angiostrongylus vasorum

& Dirofilaria immitis is known as lungworm here but is heartworm too. 
:confused1::confused1::confused1:

Bascially I need to protect him from bothm  this could get expensive :scared:


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2010)

My understanding is that Dirofilaria immitis is heart worm that comes from mosquitoes. I think you have an injection of Ivomectin for this

Heartworm (Dirofilaria immitis) Infection and Prevention in Dogs

French heartworm is also known as lung worm Angiostrongylus vasorum from snails

Dog owners - Be lungworm aware


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

rona said:


> My understanding is that Dirofilaria immitis is heart worm that comes from mosquitoes. I think you have an injection of Ivomectin for this
> 
> Heartworm (Dirofilaria immitis) Infection and Prevention in Dogs
> 
> ...


What Rona said!! lol

There are also other strains of lungworm, such as Oslerus (Filaroides) osleri (but that might be in other parts of the world?). There are also lots of other ones that affect different animals, but the above are the ones that most commonly affect dogs. Thats why its so confusing! and god knows why anyone decided to call lungworm french heartworm too!


----------



## delightfuldior (Jul 15, 2010)

rona said:


> Don't slugs (which is the main source of infection to dogs) come out more when it's wet?
> I know that if it's very cold they wouldn't be about, but most of our winters aren't that cold


Yes ya right but I meant uk winter as in november through to march time. My garden is full of snails and slugs :-S when its been raining. Thankfully my two dont bother with them but I do worry even when they sniff! Last year it was freezing and I saw none even in fields on kerbs etc. I think people swear by garlic and coconut for worms and fleas but my two hate it. Lol.


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks all, hopefully I can find one that is effective in both.


----------



## SandraP (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh im so glad to find a post about Lungworm. I worry about it as we have loads of slugs,
We got Advocate from our vet when we first took Jake there. So he got some of it when he was 8/9 weeks. 
What the vet never told us though was how often we should be putting it on.
How long does 1 dose of it last?

thanks
sandra


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)

Apparently, according to their own paper work which I have just checked it should last approximately 6 weeks. I don't think I would like to treat a dog that often unless they were actually eating slugs


----------



## delightfuldior (Jul 15, 2010)

yeah advocate is a monthly spot on. its strong stuff because its covers the lungworm, other worms, ear mites, fleas the lot, and using it with a tapeworm tablet every thre months is alot of chemicals in ya dogs body  I dont like doing it at all which is why I give them a break during winter.

As mentioned before my two dont eat slugs or snails but the garden is sometimes caked in the slimey stuff which is just as bad  it freaks me out knowing they are at risk. My bf threw some slug pellets down the other week and I read the bottle and freaked even more the pellets can kills dogs... WHAT A NIGHTMARE!!! its impossible to remove the pellets so I sent them to my mums for a couple of days till they disintegrated. .

I personally think its simly impossible to prevent, the advocate will nip it in the bud if given regularly and its the same for the other worms, all they need to do is sniff or lick and there goes a larvae or egg into their system! 

I have tried and tested alot of spot ons and wormers, I used to use Stronghold thining it covered LW but it dont so swapped to Ad. I dont think there is a treatment that covers EVERYTHING. unfortunately.

As for the winter research I did it this is what I read "A proportion of infective larvae will survive on pasture throughout the winter until the following year but, in very cold conditions, most will become nonviable"

... still a risk but much less  so this is why my two get breaks from the meds during cold winters.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi everyone.. Just bumping this topic due to the current radio ads scaring me silly -
Jack was wormed with Milbemax at 12/13 weeks and is due to go back, being a month later. He hasnt been Flea'd yet and intend to get that done at the same time.. As he constantly has his nose to the ground and of course bein a pup im getting a little paranoid about Lungworm What exactly should i be askiing for as i get a little flustered.. My mind goes blank arghh!
I have him on the MyPetStop Pet Wellness Plan which says it covers Yearly flea and worm treatments anyone know if this would cover lungworm prevention? 
Sorry for all the Q's i dont want my little man poorly .


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2010)

The only licensed treatment for this in this country is Advocate.
Milbemax and panacur do help to reduce infestation.
What has been on the radio about this?


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> Advocate is the only treatment once they have lung worm but preventatives are Panacur and Milbemax as far as I know


Haven't read the whole thread so don't know what's been said after this, but I understood it to be the other way round Rona. Advocate is the only licenced 'preventative', but milbemax can be used to treat them, but..... it is given in a MUCH higher dosage than normal worming dosage. I did know of someone who did treat with milbemax, and can't remember exactly, but it was something along the lines of worming daily for around two weeks. Normal worming dosages wouldn't effect the lungworms.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2010)

rocco33 said:


> Haven't read the whole thread so don't know what's been said after this, but I understood it to be the other way round Rona. Advocate is the only licenced 'preventative', but milbemax can be used to treat them, but..... it is given in a MUCH higher dosage than normal worming dosage. I did know of someone who did treat with milbemax, and can't remember exactly, but it was something along the lines of worming daily for around two weeks. Normal worming dosages wouldn't effect the lungworms.


I'm only going on what my vet said when I asked her, haven't any back up info, must go and have a look 
I may have misunderstood I suppose


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2010)

Treating lungworm Angiostrongylus vasorum in dogs

Advocate: Welcome to Advocate®/Advantage multi®
treatment of lungworms in dogs (Angiostrongylus vasorum)

MilbemaxÂ® (Milbemycin Oxime, Praziquantel) - Novartis Animal Health Inc.

Further Milbemax is indicated for the reduction of the level of infection of Crenosoma vulpis and Angiostrongylus vasorum (according to specific treatment schedule as advised by veterinarian)

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Rx_Info_Sheets/rx_fenbendazole.pdf
Dogs:Fenbendazole is approved for the
removal of various roundworms,
hookworms, whipworms, and tapeworms.
It is a common and accepted practice to
use fenbendazole for the removal of other
parasites in dogs including lung flukes,
lungworms, and Giardia.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

rona said:


> The only licensed treatment for this in this country is Advocate.
> Milbemax and panacur do help to reduce infestation.
> *What has been on the radio about this*?


Theres a huge radio campaign on the local station (Key 103, Manchester)
its always on, advising listeners to visit Dog owners - Be lungworm aware which although helpfull about signs no good on directing you regarding treatments available.
Dont know if its national or theres been an outbreak locally so im going to have a word with the vet. 
Just thought id ask here first and get a heads up.


----------

